# new here



## caliber (Jun 20, 2020)

I have been married to my wife for 9.5 years and she asked for a separation 5 weeks ago. part way through I found out she the separation was for nothing and she wanted a divorce. Just looking for some support through this and have the ability to vent to people that are going through similar situations.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Good place to vent.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Several people that frequent this forum have played this particular game. When divorce is the game you're playing it is a lot like the laws of Thermodynamics:

Zeroth: You must play the game.
First: You can't win.
Second: You can't break even.
Third: You can't quit the game. 

It will eventually be over once the divorce is final. The caveat being that if you have children you'll be co-parents for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Asking for a separation when they want divorce is just a cowardly approach.

Who moved out? Do you have kids? How are your finances?

Go get yourself a lawyer before she gets too much more of a headstart.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lawyer up. That's the only thing you can do at the moment.

What are her grounds for a divorce? Has she got a lover?


----------

